# House Hunting... with a bonus



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't know if anyone reads these, but it doesn't really belong anywhere else. 

We're closing on my dad's house on Friday, which means we'll get to buy a "new" house in the next few weeks. 

We found a place a couple of weeks ago, and were able to see inside it tonight. It needs some work, but we plan on offering less than they're asking for so we'll be able to get the work done. 

I thought the place was perfect -- I felt right at home immediately, as did hub; however, I could see how some people might find the house a little creepy. There's a door that you open to find a staircase that goes nowhere. The basement is huge and empty and just a little spooky, with a bricked up fireplace and a boarded over staircase that exits in the middle of the back porch (also boarded over). It's perfect in the "feeling" sense, but does need a few grand worth of work done on it (someone started renovating and quit -- there's even a half-painted wall).

After we looked at this and a couple other places (1 dungheap, 1 truly bizarre house with a dome, and 1 that was in no way only 10 years old), we stopped off in a tiny town I didn't know existed for dinner. Apparently, the restaurant (which used to be a house) is rumored to be haunted. I figured that was a pretty cool sign!


----------

